# Bug and rodent prevention



## Twil6 (Jan 17, 2022)

As I Contemplate the amount of wood I want to keep, I realize the more wood I keep, the more chance for bugs and stuff. What are you guys spraying to help with larger supplies of wood. Mine is stored on a 2 tier rack about 6’ away from house on concrete. I want to start a bigger wood stock in the far corner of the yard and just keep about 40pcs up by the smoker


----------



## old sarge (Jan 17, 2022)

I have never worried about rodents and bugs where I live.  However, rattle snakes are a whole other issue/problem. I have a propane fired mosquito fogger and I can tell you nothing that breathes air likes it.  I have found that fogging helps up to a certain point. I don't know what, if anything the fog may place on the wood used for smoking food that would be toxic but for fireplace wood, no problem.  As for smoker wood, maybe you can store your 40 pieces in a large container like one made by Sterilite?




			Robot or human?


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 17, 2022)

Not sure if it helps with a wood pile , but we use drier sheets at deer camp . On the bunks and stuffed in the wiring on the ATV's and the tractor .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 17, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> On the bunks and stuffed in the wiring on the ATV's and the tractor .



Rich the sheets stop the mice from chewing your wires, etc , what about Squirrels, do you think it would stop them ?

David


----------



## MichaelWilsonz (Mar 12, 2022)

The more wood, the more chances to have bugs. Yeah, that's true, but not when you keep wood in a warehouse with special solutions against insects. And maybe you think these solutions don't help, but I'm not talking about the simple ones, but the eco ones. My family and I live in the country. We have a stove and every winter we heat it with wood. So we needed a lot of wood to keep us warm for a whole winter. We often struggled with the problem of many insects entering our house. Still, after the people from enviropcs.com.au disinfected my warehouse with special solutions for pest control, I no longer have any insects.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 12, 2022)

I have a damn Rat in the ceiling of my add on room ceiling I been fight for a while now.  There is no crawl space.  Drilled couple holes in ceiling and started injecting Ammonia and now using rodent stuff.  All it does is make it make noise.  I hate these bastards!


----------

